# What complete system for around $750



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey guys this is my first post. Looks like this will be a great forum to learn from. I am rather new to home theater systems. I have owned a couple of Klipsch systems in the past and loved them. My question is what would be the best system I could put together for around 750? I already have a new Sony SRXD 60" DLP with 1080p, Toshiba HD dvd player, X box 360, and good Monster HDMI cables. We will be using the tv mostly for movies, sports and the Xbox 360. I want the best surround sound I can get for the money. I just had a Yamaha set that had everything included from Best Buy, but it didn't sound so great and I sold it. Any help would be great! Thanks in advance. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi chad and welcome to the Shack!

It sounds like you need a receiver, speakers and a sub for $750. 

What particular Yamaha set did you have? I'm assuming it was a HTIB (home theater in a box), but what specific model?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

To be honest, I really dont know. It was one of the home theaters in a box though. I will even buy used, maybe from Ebay. I like good bass and just want something that makes movies come alive! Am I being unrealistic?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it's going to be difficult to get what you want for $750.

How big is your room?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

The room is huge. A 25x30, but we will be sitting in around a 15x15 area.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It will be hard to fill that room with deep extended bass for less than about $750. You can do okay for about $500 with SPL, just not good extension to the lowest octaves. Even with $750 it's not going to be super extended, but it would be better.

You can get a respectable receiver for about $250 delivered in the Onkyo TX-SR505.

That would leave you $500 for a set of speakers. Most likely you'd just have to look around for a used setup.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe a good used Klipsch setup:huh:


----------



## tigerpawgt (Dec 5, 2006)

You might check out Onkyo's HTIB systems. One or two of them have THX certification. Realistically, if you can increase your budget a little and stick with 5.1 channels you can still assemble a quality system. For example, NAD still makes a 5.1 A/V receiver with legitimate power ratings (T744). Maybe dive into building a DIY subwoofer?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I bought these on Ebay as a temporary fix and have actually enjoyed them. 

http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/home-theater-speaker-systems/jbl/PRD_128413_4282crx.aspx

I built a sub to go with them and they've been a blast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I tried, but cant find those anywhere. Will I be happy with the Onkyo HT in a box?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You would probably be okay with the receiver and speakers, but from your comments in your first post and your experience with the HTIB sub, you probably won't be happy with the sub. Those subs just aren't designed for serious home theater bass.

What's the maximum you can spend? Can you increase your budget any?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Wellcome to the shack! 
We have 7 FW4.1's on clearance, 2 brand new, 5 demoes, just havn't had a chance to put them on the site yet. We are going to be changing to a slightly different driver. We also have a box for the Lambda PB12 on our site. I could sell you 5 4.1's and the sub with a built in Bash 300watt amplifier for $750 shipped, total value at regular price would be over $1300. With a reciever you would be over 750 but not a lot, for example the Yamaha htr 5730 5.1 reciever goes on ebay for $100 and that would work nicly for you, you can even get the htr5860 7.1 for around $180. And if you get a 7.1 reciever you could always upgrade your left and right speakers later on and use the 4.1's for more surrounds and have 7.1 If you are interested in pictures of the subwoofer let me know, it is a little different looking. If you can stretch your buget any more you could upgrade to a better sub driver and amp as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Send me pics of everything to [email protected] 
What brand are these?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Chad, And welcome to the Shack!

First of all would it be possible to spend more money on a good receiver now and get Two front main speakers for starters? then in time maybe in two or three months add the surround speakers.
The reason I ask is you wont be happy for a long time with a starter system. The Onkyo TX SR605 or 705 would last a long time and then all you need to do is upgrade/add surround speakers. You can get a decent set of front speakers for under $200 on ebay and then add a used sub to that for another $150. If only you could up your budget just a little bit more.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Chad, what didn't you like about the Yamaha HTiB? It's easier to suggest something you might like if we know what you didn't like.

-Brent


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Tony, how about a new Klipsch 12" bass for 199? It is an open box item at Best Buy I found tonight. I am thinking of uping the budget a bit to go ahead with a receiver that will broadcast HDMI not just pass it through. What is the best deal I can get on one? Then I think I am going to go with some Klipsch speakers. I listened to them tonight at Best Buy and they sound great. 

Brent, the Yamaha I had just didn't have any bass and the surround sound was sub par. It didn't really give you the feeling that bullets were spraying or a plane was coming from behind. Know what I mean?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Klipsch makes a great speaker... many many many people are very happy with Klipsch. I came so close to buying Klipsch when I landed the Martin Logans.

The Klipsch sub is still not going to extend into that lower octave, but it should be better than a HTIB sub.

If you could step on up to the Onkyo 605... $409 shipped from the Shack Store (lowest price I could find)... and get the Klipsch... you'd be very happy for a long time, except maybe the sub, but it would get you by for a while until you can afford an SVS for $750-1000.

Which Klipsch are you looking at?


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, here's my budget system then.

3 pairs of Polk R150s. Use as 6.1...the 3rd pair is actually cheaper than the matching center channel. $50/pair at Frys. Total $150 + shipping. The Best Buy Insignia bookshelves were also considered a good value at $50/pair...not sure about their current $75/pair pricing.

For a sub, there are several options...tradeoff to be made towards the receiver. The well liked Parts Express Sub120 checks in at $139 with free shipping right now. The next step up budget model is probably the Bic Acoustech H100 usually available for $200-250 delivered. And finally, Elemental Designs A2-250 is $300 delivered and is probably the most potent of the three. Looking used, is of course, another option.

Is DIY an option? The Parts Express Quattro15 is on sale for $74 and the SA240 amp is currently $99. Either a sealed 3 ft^3 or 6 ft^3 tuned to 20hz will work nicely. Cabinet can be built with minimal cutting for about $25 in MDF.

So, that leaves you anywhere between $250 and $450 for a receiver if you choose this route.

Now, the experience part of my recommendation. My living room is 22x20x9 plus acoustically open to most of the rest of the downstairs and part of the upstairs of a 2900 ft^2 house. I'm currently running the R150s off of a cheap Pioneer 516 ($100 on a BF deal last year). Subs are a pair of DIY sealed units, 1994 vintage. The R150s aren't as good as the RTi38s in my dedicated theater room, but they're not nearly as far off as the 8x price difference should suggest. Decent imaging and relatively smooth frequency response, not quite as full bodied as the 38s, but that could also be room acoustics. The Pioneer/R150 combo also plays plenty loud...I've measured 105dB peaks at 17' from the mains....plenty louder than I regularly listen on either system. 

For HDMI audio receivers, the least expensive I'm aware of are the Onkyo 605 and Yamaha 661. I would personally go with the 661 due to the expandability of preamp outputs and the ability to overlay 6.1/7.1 processing onto 5.1 HDMI PCM that the 605 can't do. The 661 has been reportedly purchased for $400ish from authorized vendors, but you'll probably have to haggle. 

-Brent


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Onecall has been known to haggle. You may have to call back and speak to a different sales person.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... you said you didn't mind used. How about refurbished? Ubid has the 661 for $290.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw on Ebay where I can get the 661 or 605 for under 400 shipped. Are the subs you are talking about better than the Klipsch? I can get it for $199. I am going to look into the Polk speakers as well. Any other speakers you can think of in that range? Thanks for all the help, you guys are great!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

It looks like your not quite happy with your HTIB system so I would suggest taking some more time and save a little more money, and I think in the long run you will be much happier if you do.
Id say you need some where between $1000 to $1500 to meet your need from what I gathered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

How about the set-up mentioned above?:reading:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Chad I was just trying to say if you are (able) to wait and save just a little more it would allow you to get a nicer sub and with your room dimensions I personally think you may need it. If you want this


> Quote: want something that makes movies come alive!


Cuz that's a pretty big room to fill with base.

If you can get the 605 or the 661 at a good price go for it both of those are good receivers and a future proofed pretty well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok guys here is what I got today. A new Yamaha RXV661 receiver for $372 shipped and the Klipsch Synergy 10" sub for $199 because it was an open box item. I listened to this exact set-up at our local Best Buy with both the Klipsch Synergy Series Quintet III and Klipsch - Quintet SL 5 series surround sound speakers and they both sound pretty amazing to me. The series 3's are on sale for $420 and the Quintets are down to $670. I have read alot of reviews on both these speakers and they were all very good. What do you guys suggest here? I have obviously went over my limit, but my wife told me to buy what I want to now and not whine about it later, lol!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the receiver and sub... I know you'll like the receiver and the sub should get you by for a while until you can afford an SVS that will rock your world... :T


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Congrats on the receiver and sub... I know you'll like the receiver and the sub should get you by for a while until you can afford an SVS that will rock your world... :T










I agree with that guy


----------

